# I just received sad news



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

My sister called me to share that her 10 day old greatgrandson was taken to the hospital on Monday, he had a seizure and now he is unresponsive, he did open his eye's the doctor has said he is blind, they did get him to drink a bottle last night, but he isn't moving like new babies do, he will be flown to Seattle's Children's Hospital tomorrow, his name is Joshua, my heart breaks for his mommy and daddy, his two brothers and the rest of his family.
Life can throw some bad times, I chose to call these times growing times, times to grow closer to God. 

Ethan has done well on his first chemo, he will have another in two weeks. Thank you for your prayers :wub: please remember little 8lb. Joshua


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh how very sad and my prayers and thoughts are with the family of Baby Joshua. May the good Lord wrap his loving arms around him and keep him in his care. Glad to hear that Nathan is doing well after his Chemo therapy and will continue to pray for him and the rest of the family as well.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh No. I am so sorry for you grand nephew. It is so heartbreaking anytime a child because so seriously sick, but it is truly wrenching if it is one so young.

I am glad though that Ehtan has done so well. They will lick this.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh gee Paula! I'm so sorry to hear this.Little Joshua and his mommy and daddy are in my prayers. I'm praying for Ethan daily and I'm happy that he has done well on the chemo .


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Wow! Paula, I don't even know what to say. You have had so much to deal with and now this! Baby Joshua will be in my prayers! Sending love.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh Paula, I am so sorry! Saying prayers for baby Joshua and the entire family!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Paula, my heart goes out to Joshua and his family. Hopefully, with the advancements in today's medicine ... Joshua's health will turn around for the better. 

I am thinking of Jaimie's son Wesley ... did you ever see pictures of Wesley as an infant? He was a premie so tiny that it was unbelievable. He, too, had serious health issues ... but, now he is a toddler who is thriving and doing so well. So, hopefully, for Joshua ... with so many prayers, the best medical treatment, and love ... this will make Joshua yet another miracle child.

I am happy Ethan is doing so well with the chemo treatments. He and his family are in my thoughts and prayers every day. I have always had faith that Ethan will eventually be healed. He is a very brave and strong little boy.


----------



## Finn (Feb 25, 2016)

So sorry to hear about what happen to the family of Joshua I pray for his family I know god is good. He will find the way to help their family.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I believe in miracles I hope Charity will be at Children's Hospital the same time Joshua is. I'm waiting for that day both boys are cured


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear this..such a tiny one to go through so much..
Glad to hear Ethan is responding to chemo...hoping he and Joshua will be better soon.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Paula, sending continual prayers for your family. I used to work in the NICU so have seen so many "miracle babies" and trust this will be another one. We take so much for granted, don't we? Sending you love as you cross another hurdle on your way to the victory line. I will pray for Joshua's parents & siblings as well. Hang in there for happier days ahead. Love you.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Paula,

The first words out of my mouth when I read this was "oh my God." There are no words--I'm so sorry for you, your sister--the whole family. I will keep baby Joshua in my thoughts. It just breaks my heart to know that this happened.

I'm so glad that Ethan is handling the chemo okay. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that there are no complications over the next couple of weeks.

I'm so sorry that your family has had to endure so much with these innocent babies.

Sending you all of my love, hugs and kisses!

xoxoxo
Kim


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Paula I'm so sorry for everything your family has been through. Prayers being sent for Baby Joshua. I'm happy to hear Ethan is doing well.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Paula, sending prayers for baby Joshua and his family.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Paula - my heart's breaking. Those parents must be beside themselves. Worst nightmare. But miracles can happen with kids who are surprisingly resilient.  Like Marie, it made me think of Dr. Jaimie's adopted son who had very low odds to make it and thrive. Well he's amazing. Such a cute, handsome, sweet toddler. He's doing great. After what Ethan's been through and reacting well to treatment, I'm hoping and praying the same for Joshua. Please keep us posted. :grouphug:


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Paula, my heart breaks for Joshua and family. I will pray for the little guy as well as little Ethan as he undergoes his treatment.

So sorry for these family problems.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm so sorry, Paula..it isn't fair! I can't imagine the pain and fear Ethan and Joshua's parents are feeling..I will be praying for them..


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Paula, this breaks my heart. Marie had told me about Ethan but I haven't gotten to that post yet. But I wanted to let you know that I have been praying and praying for Ethan and just know that God will answer our prayers. Chemo is hard, but it seems to be easier for the children than us old people.

I am now also praying for Joshua. God does seem to test us, but remember Job -- he was tested and tested, but held fast to the Lord and was rewarded 10 times over, but we just have to keep praying and stay strong in our faith.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

OH gosh Paula, poor little guy.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Just checking back to see if there is an up-date, Paula? We are still praying & thinking of both Ethan & Joshua! xoxo


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh Paula, just seeing this (I haven't been able to get onto SM). I can't believe this! Why the babies? Why not grumpy old mean people? Your family seems to be having more than it's share of hard sad times. :huh:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

What Pat said! Everytime I read or hear about our sweet little innocent ones I wonder why. Any updates?


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Praying baby Joshua gets better soon!! Hugs....


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Checking for updates.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Finally I'm back on SM, geeze I thought i would never get back to my SM family 
I talked with my sister a couple days ago she said no change. They took little Joshua to Children's Hospital in Seattle and were told he's blind, and will never walk or talk, but we know God can heal, I'm praying for that. I think of his mommy and daddy it's so hard. My sister said she watches him a couple times a week, she has never heard him cry, she said it's like having a doll.

Thank you for caring:wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Paula,

I am sorry for their pain. We all know that never does not always mean never. The advances we make each day in medicine is truly awe inspiring. With your faith your family will get through this. Thinking of you and your family.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Paula - I was so sad reading this. Can't imagine what everyone's going through who are close to this sweet baby. Continued rayer:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh Paula, sometimes life is just plain hard, but we persevere and hope & pray for a miracle. Poor baby Joshua and your family have been through so much. My prayers continue for you, your family, Ethan & Joshua. Please know you are in my heart dear friend.


----------



## Finn (Feb 25, 2016)

Hows your 10 day old grandson?


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Paula, I'm sorry I didn't reply earlier, I was not able to get back on sm until now. I'm so sorry about baby Joshua, how heartbreaking to hear this news. I hope and pray he gets well.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I have also wondered how both boys are doing, but was afraid to ask Paula. Is there any news on Joshua or Ethan?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Joshua isn't doing so well, but we all know how God works miracles, he's so young, my prayers are he grows into a strong healthy boy.

Ethan is doing ok, he's starting to lose some of the swollen look, he will be taking his third chemo treatment, I'll see him the end of the month, I'll take pictures 

Sandi thanks for asking


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Finn said:


> Hows your 10 day old grandson?


 He's my sisters grandson, it's hard to keep track because my 4 year old grandson is ill also.

Little Joshua needs a miracle, I'm praying he will grow out of this, for now he is blind, not able to move around like new borns, doesn't cry. He needs God's touch




Thanks for asking, :wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Joshua isn't doing so well, but we all know how God works miracles, he's so young, my prayers are he grows into a strong healthy boy.
> 
> Ethan is doing ok, he's starting to lose some of the swollen look, he will be taking his third chemo treatment, I'll see him the end of the month, I'll take pictures
> 
> Sandi thanks for asking


Glad Ethan is responding well. The steroids will bloat one up. I still think about your grand nephew and hope that with time he improves. Especially when one is that young it is hard to communicate with the outside world. For him it is even harder. One does have to wonder if he doesn't sense the world in a different way. Especially when they are so young, they are far better at adapting to adversity. I know he is very very young, but I do know of cases of older children 5-6 that have lost their ability to speak because of trauma or illness who because they are young re-route their neural pathways and learn to speak again. The brain is an amazing organ, it can handle jumbled sensory inputs and reorder its universe to make sense of them all.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

wkomorow said:


> Glad Ethan is responding well. The steroids will bloat one up. I still think about your grand nephew and hope that with time he improves. Especially when one is that young it is hard to communicate with the outside world. For him it is even harder. One does have to wonder if he doesn't sense the world in a different way. Especially when they are so young, they are far better at adapting to adversity. I know he is very very young, but I do know of cases of older children 5-6 that have lost their ability to speak because of trauma or illness who because they are young re-route their neural pathways and learn to speak again. The brain is an amazing organ, it can handle jumbled sensory inputs and reorder its universe to make sense of them all.


 

yes Walter I agree, I do think baby Joshua can adapt and even be healed


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Paula, just a note to let you know that I continue to think and say prayers for Joshua. And, of course, for Ethan and family.


----------

